# linden method



## beachdude (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure iof this has been posted anywhere.

I may try the Linden Method. Has anyone had success with this?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

If you have a good product you don't need to employ sleazy tactics to sell it, which he does.
http://whois.domaintools.com/lindenmethod.com
Registrant Search: "Lifewise Publishing Ltd" owns about 55 other domains 
Email Search: is associated with about 66 domains


----------

